# BSNL Nokia Siemens c2110 configuration:help !!



## GeekyBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

One of my friends applied for a BSNL BROADBAND connection and at last got his username and password. He wants to connect the modem(Nokia Siemens C2110) via Ethernet port(LAN) but doesn't know how to configure the modem.
I tried briefing him about the settings in 192.168.1.1 but it turned out that the interface was completely differnent from  my modem's, so I can't help him out.

Please can anoyone help to configure the modem ?


----------



## ECE0105 (Sep 8, 2008)

1. connect thru the lan port

2. keep ip as automatic (from lan properties > tcp/ip)

3. open modem configuration page by typing *192.168.1.1 in the address bar of your web browser.

4. create a bridge or pppoe setting using vci = 0 and vpi = 35

5. if u choose bridge mode then create a dial up broadband connection from new connection wizard

This is what I found from another forum. Pls check and try if that works...



> 1) Now what i did first , Open c2110 ( obviously because i have the Nokia Siemens c2110) open service activation manager, an page opens 'Welcome to DSL
> 
> Startup Wizard ' which checks the computer configuration , the Memory ,processor ,OS, Java, Macromedia Flash and IE5.5.Then it requests for 1)Setup boadband
> 
> ...



This from another....


----------

